# training treats



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

What could i use as a treat for training for a goat who refuses to eat anything but grain and grass/plants/weeds. 
She us 9 months old and not once in her whole life have i seen her touch any fuit or vegies. I normally use carrout, pumpkin or something eals they like for the other goats. For this little one i have just been useing grain but i dont feel like it is very much of a treet


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use peanuts and shelled mixed nuts. They love them.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Some of my goats really like bread. :shrug:


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

I have always been told not to feedthem breed.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

JumpingGoat said:


> I have always been told not to feedthem breed.


 Really? I just happened to have an old loaf every once and a while and some like it. :? Is there something in bread that causes trouble?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's no reason not to feed bread in moderation. It is very fattening so some people feed it for that reason. "They" tell you not feed a lot of things that there is really nothing wrong with. My goats love their peanut butter samiches.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Miniwheat cereal - frosted miniwheats, like bread, but it's easy to keep a bunch in a plastic bag in the barn. Again, like the bread, it's a treat, not a mainstay of the diet, so moderation is key!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Raisins might work. Mine love root beer barrels and horse molasses treats.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

One of my goats had an aversion to any treat but grain for quite a long time. So that's just what I used for training. It's not nearly as convenient as other types of treats, but sometimes you just have to go with what the goat prefers. Eventually he did expand his palate, mostly out of jealousy of what the horses were eating. So definitely try to work the jealousy angle. I usually use animal crackers for treats, but one thing most goats go absolutely wild over is ginger cookies. They also really love corn or potato chips. Try a lot of things and see if you can strike gold. Once they expand to liking one new food it usually doesn't take them long to start liking others. Keep in mind that she's still quite young. A lot of humans are very picky eaters when they're young too, but most grow out of it eventually.


----------



## JumpingGoat (Mar 10, 2016)

She had a twin brother who from about 2 weeks old was eating carrout grain ect while she would not touch it untill she was a few months old. At first i just thought it was because he was always the stronger one. For the first few days after they where born she had trouble just standing to feed so we thought we may have to bottle fedd her and even after we got past that he was alwats the bigger one.


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Animal crackers. You know the ones in the red bag from Walmart. They go nuts over them!


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

I have also found that mine like that little finger carrots too. At first they thought they were aliens or something but once they ate one they loved them. I give them sparingly.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a few does (and a llama) that would perform backflips (if they could) for mini marshmallows. But I also have some that give me an insulted look for presenting such a foul thing to them.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Andrious says "honey nut cheerios and animal crackers..also frosted mini wheats"...all generic is fine


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My two lamancha does will eat pretty much anything, they love in particular animal crackers, graham crackers and raisins. My NDs are far pickier, but they love those goat treats from Manna Pro. With a passion! And, the other day I had some kale I was going to put on the compost heap because it was starting to yellow and decided to offer it to the goats. Big hit! So I might try some homemade kale chips for them. If there are any left.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Bansil said:


> Andrious says "honey nut cheerios and animal crackers..also frosted mini wheats"...all generic is fine


My beloved husband (RIP) used to make fun of my frosted mini wheats as being so weird "even goats would not eat that" until I showed him posts like this here on The Goat Spot!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Try flour tortillas! Mine also like bread, raisins, cookies


----------

